# CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X



## dertourist48 (29. Oktober 2019)

*CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

Kurze Frage für die Wahl eine CPU Kühlers. Zur Auswahl stehen:

Noctua-NH-U12S
Scythe-SCFM-2000-FUMA-2
be-quiet--Dark-Rock-PRO-4
Scythe-Mugen-5-Rev-B


Noctua NH-U12S Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de

Scythe SCFM-2000 FUMA 2, CPU-Kühler - 2x120 mm - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de

be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4 - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de

Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de

Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## matti30 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

würde den Fuma 2 empfehlen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

Also, da Du keinerlei Angaben zum Verwendungszweck, Gehäuse und Preisvorstellung gemacht hast:

1. Dark Rock Pro 4
2. Noctua-NH-U12S
3. Scythe-SCFM-2000-FUMA-2
4. Scythe-Mugen-5-Rev-B PCGH Edition
5. Scythe-Mugen-5-Rev-B


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

Sorry, natürlich soll er den CPU kühlen. AMD Ryzwn 7 3700X. Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design R5 Define.


----------



## BojackHorseman (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

Reicht der EKL Brocken Eco nicht?

Gib mal ein paar mehr Informationen. Sonst müssten wir all sagen, kauf den 110 Euro Noctua Black Edition. Damit hätten wir unsere Aufgabe erfüllt und dir wäre nicht geholfen.


----------



## markus1612 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

Den EKL Brocken 3 kann man sich auch anschauen.


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

Für den ECO brauche ich doch ein Kit oder ? Kriege ich hier leider nicht. Daher kommen eigentlich nur die oben erwähnten in Frage. Preis bis 70-80 Euronen.

Edit: Habe mir den Mugen Rev. B bestellt.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

erdbeeren sind rot, bananen gelb, NOCTUA für CPU, BE QUITE! für gehäuse, töchter von ärzten zum heiraten


----------



## dertourist48 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

Biite was ?


----------



## M1lchschnitte (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Für den ECO brauche ich doch ein Kit oder ? Kriege ich hier leider nicht. Daher kommen eigentlich nur die oben erwähnten in Frage. Preis bis 70-80 Euronen.
> 
> Edit: Habe mir den Mugen Rev. B bestellt.



Berichte mal bitte, ich plane nämlich im Moment die gleiche Kombo.


----------



## dertourist48 (1. November 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

Habe mir noch zwei Lüfter bestellt. 

be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed 140x140x25mm 1600 U/min 28.1 dB(A) schwarz - Gehäuselüfter

Werde sie heute Abend zusammen mit dem Mugen installieren und mal sehen wie es sich mit den Temperaturen verhält.

Der Fractal hat wohl nur Platz für drei Gehäuselüfter. Plane die beiden vorne einzubauen und hinten bläst dann halt der vorinstallierte Lüfter von Fractal.


----------



## dertourist48 (1. November 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

CPU und die Lüfter sind installiert. Die Temperatur macht sich schon positiv bemerkbar. Im Idle komme ich auf ca. 31-35 Grad Celsius. Die Temperaturen schwanken allerdings. Die Investition in einen neuen CPU Kühler hat sich sicher für mich gelohnt,. Die GPU war vorher bei ca. 50 Grad Celsius und liegt nun bei ca. 38 Grad Celsius im Idle.

Eine Wasserkühlung würde sich noch ein paar Grade weniger das Ganze abrunden oder ?


----------



## Krolgosh (8. November 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung würde sich noch ein paar Grade weniger das Ganze abrunden oder ?



Guter Luftkühler ≥ AIO Wasserkühlung.


----------



## garfield36 (10. November 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für Ryzen 7 3700X*

Was sehr oft nicht beachtet wird, ist der Anpressdruck. Dieser liegt bei vielen Kühlern außerhalb der Spezifikation.


----------

